# Thoughts on Norco Storm 2.3 20 inch bike and others.



## comphynum (Aug 14, 2012)

It's time to move my son up to a 20 inch bike. He currently rides the Sprinter 16 from Stampede Bikes (formerly Tykes Bykes).

My preference would be the Orbea MX20, the Spawn Savage 1.0, or the Trek Superfly 20. However, they are a little above my price point of around $300.

I am looking for a rigid fork. Any thoughts on this bike by Norco? Any other recs in this price point? Thanks.

Storm 2.3 - 20 Inch - Bikes - Norco Bicycles


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Good looking bike for $270. Appears to be essentially identical to a Superfly 20 for $150 less. The tires will be crap for trail riding, but MaxxDaddys are only $17 on Jenson: Maxxis Maxxdaddy 20" BMX Tire > Components > Tires > Dirt Tires | Jenson USA


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

I have not seen this bike "in the flesh" but my son recently got a Norco Fluid 4.2 24" and we have been very happy with that. The paint job does not seem as durable as his previous Trek superfly but it is a nice bike for the money. 
My only comment on the specs of the Storm 2.3 would be: 
You son may find the grip shift challenging - a cheap thumb shifter fixed that on the Trek Superfly for our son.
The cranks are listed as 140mm. You may wish to investigate a 120mm option.
I would enquire about the optional disk brakes - would be worth it if not too expensive.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

I had my daughters on the girls version of the GT Aggressor 20". The only one i can find online right now is listed at $329 which is just over your $300 limit. The girls version, the Laguna 20", is $209 from Backcountry right now. A little paint stripper and you're good to go.

Pros-
23 lbs stock
7 spd drivetrain - able to run M310 trigger shifters
Quick release hubs
treadless headset makes for easy size adjustments with cool cheap colored stems

Cons-
36 hole wheels are a bit heavy for the size
Handlebars are steel but cheap chinese alloy or carbon ones are under $20 on eBay.
Boys version is not on sale

Boys
2015 GT Aggressor 20 Inch Kids Bike

Girls
GT Laguna 20in Kids' Bike - 2016 | Backcountry.com


----------



## QueenMAUW (Sep 3, 2010)

Did you end up getting the Storm 2.3? If so, any idea of what it weighs stock? and have you swapped out anything, like the twist shift for trigger or thumb shift? The crank for a shorter one?


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Can anyone comment as to the viability of taking a Storm 2.3 and removing the gears, swapping to a single speed? Or what would be involved?


----------

